# Πόσο παραγωγικοί είμαστε;



## wordtamer (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.languagerealm.com/articles/word_productivity.php


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Δεν τολμώ καν να το διαβάσω. Για την ακρίβεια, έχοντας διαβάσει τον τίτλο μόνο, ετοιμάζω από τώρα τα αντεπιχειρήματα και τις δικαιολογίες. :)


----------



## rogne (Nov 5, 2013)

Όχι αντεπιχειρήματα, προπαγάνδιση!



> So in terms of raw output, translators rule. No other profession produces as much, most others not nearly as much. That translators burn out, develop repetitive strain injuries, or find themselves looking for a position that involves some translation and something else is not at all surprising, given the number of words they produce.
> 
> I recall in high school while writing a report about J.R.R. Tolkien and his work that he wrote over 5 million words in his lifetime. I was incredibly impressed back then. Now I realize that at half a million words per year, any translator who has been in the business for a decade has equaled Tolkien’s output, and in a four-decade career will translate 20 million words, the equivalent of 200 novels, which is more than most people read in a lifetime.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Α, κατάλαβα... Το κείμενο δεν περιγράφει εμένα αυτό τον καιρό, που, άμα βλέπω την παραγωγικότητα να έρχεται προς το μέρος μου, αλλάζω πεζοδρόμιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2013)

Τι ωραία που τα λέει. Τι να γράψεις κείμενα εκ του μηδενός τι να μεταφράσεις. Πού να υπολογίσουμε σε λέξεις και αυτούς που κρατάνε πρακτικά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2013)

Ελληγενή, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι μεταφραστές σήμερα από άποψη χρόνου (και νομίζω ότι αυτό ισχύει για όλους τους μεταφραστές, λογοτεχνίας και τεχνικών κειμένων), είναι ότι οι πελάτες δεν συνειδητοποιούν πως ο χρόνος που απαιτείται για τη μετάφραση είναι ανάλογος του χρόνου που απαιτείται για τη συγγραφή, συχνά και ίσος, ανάλογα με τη δυσκολία του κειμένου. Τώρα είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα αρχίσουν τα «ναι μεν, αλλά», οι στατιστικές αναλύσεις και οι αφηγήσεις της «μιας φοράς που...», αλλά αν μετέφραζες σε επαγγελματική βάση θα κατανοούσες τι εννοώ. Για να βοηθήσω, σκέψου ότι η μετάφραση εμπεριέχει απαραιτήτως και πραγματολογική έρευνα, δηλαδή την ανάγκη επιμόρφωσης στο αντικείμενο που μεταφράζεις. Για να εξηγήσω ακόμα περισσότερο, πρέπει να καταλαβαίνεις αυτό που μεταφράζεις στον ίδιο βαθμό με το συγγραφέα του κειμένου. 

Δεν θα προσθέσω κάτι άλλο σχετικά, απλώς θα παρατηρήσω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά βιβλία για τη θεωρία της μετάφρασης που εξηγούν πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτό, καθώς και ότι ο συντάκτης του κειμένου μιλάει για raw output.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2013)

Δεν θα μπορούσα να μιλήσω από την πλευρά του μεταφραστή, γιατί φυσικά δεν είμαι. Εξάλλου εμένα μού παίρνει πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο να μεταφράσω κάτι παρά να το γράψω εξαρχής, αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας, είμαι χομπίστας. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι ο συντάκτης του κειμένου κάνει άστοχες συγκρίσεις. Γιατί κρίνει την παραγωγικότητα με όρους τελικού όγκου και όχι εργατοωρών που απαιτούνται για την δημιουργία αυτού του όγκου. Προφανώς η μέση ταχύτητα αντιγραφής κειμένου, μετάφρασης κειμένου και συγγραφής κειμένου είναι τρία διαφορετικά νούμερα. Σαφώς και η μετάφραση δεν είναι τυφλοσούρτης και απαιτεί προεργασία, κτλ. Όμως ο συντάκτης συγκρίνει την παραγωγή του με αυτήν του Τόλκιν, όχι με της Μαρίκας που ξεπετάει τα άρλεκιν σε χρόνο dt. Για να είμαι πιο συγκεκριμένος, μιλάει κάπου για σεναριογράφους. Εκεί μετράει τον όγκο με βάση το τελικό αποτέλεσμα και όχι τα 100 ντραφτ που έχει γράψει ο σεναριογράφος πριν παραδώσει το τελικό σκριπτ. Αυτό χωρίς να μετράω πόσες φορές έχει γράψει κι έχει σβήσει κομμάτια από το κάθε ντραφτ, τι προεργασία έχει κάνει, κτλ. Αν θες ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, συχνά οι προγραμματιστές παράγουν ανάλογο τελικό όγκο ή και περισσότερο, που μετράει εκατομμύρια λέξεις τον χρόνο. Θα μου πεις βέβαια ότι μεγάλο κομμάτι τους είναι επαναλαμβανόμενο κι εγώ θα σου απαντήσω: raw output.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 5, 2013)

Ελλη, δεν θα ήθελες ν' ακούσεις τι σου σέρνουν κάποιες Μαρίκες αυτή τη στιγμή. Πίστεψέ με...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όμως ο συντάκτης συγκρίνει την παραγωγή του με αυτήν του Τόλκιν, όχι με της Μαρίκας που ξεπετάει τα άρλεκιν σε χρόνο dt.


Με κάτι τέτοια που γράφεις, όχι μόνο ενισχύεις την εικόνα ότι δεν ξέρεις για τι πράγμα μιλάς, αλλά προσβάλλεις και συλλεξιλόγους που μεταφράζουν Άρλεκιν (ή βιβλία τύπου Άρλεκιν). Είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχεις συναίσθηση του τι δουλειά χρειάζεται, αλλά τουλάχιστον προσπάθησε να μην χρησιμοποιείς τόσο μειωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι είναι κατανοητό ότι δεν αναφέρομαι σ' αυτόν που κάνει την μετάφραση αλλά την συγγραφή. Σε απλά ελληνικά: ο συντάκτης συγκρίνει την δική του παραγωγικότητα με αυτήν του Τόλκιν και όχι με αυτήν της Μαρίκας που *γράφει *άρλεκιν και τα ξεπετάει σε χρόνο dt, γιατί προφανώς δεν είναι το ίδιο να γράψεις τον Άρχοντα και το η Θάλασσα Μελαγχολούσε (φτιαχτός τίτλος). Θέλω να πω μ' αυτό ότι θα έδινα περισσότερο δίκιο στον συντάκτη αν έκρινε ότι ο χρόνος που του παίρνει να μεταφράσει ένα άρλεκιν είναι ίδιος ή και περισσότερος απ' αυτόν που χρειάστηκε για να γραφτεί. Έργα σαν του Τόλκιν όμως δεν γράφονται σε μια στιγμή, θέλουν πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο, κόπο και γενικά εργασία.

Ορίστε. Μεταφραστής δεν είμαι αλλά χρειάστηκε να μεταφράσω μια φράση μου και να την αναλύσω σε παράγραφο γιατί μάλλον μιλάμε σε άλλη γλώσσα. Όμως αυτός δεν είναι ορισμός της παραγωγικότητας αλλά της αντιπαραγωγικότητας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Τώρα που το διάβασα κι εγώ:

(1) Δεν θεωρώ ότι κάνει συγκρίσεις με το έργο συγγραφέων σαν τον Τόλκιν (μήλα και πορτοκάλια). Χρησιμοποιεί τα συγκεκριμένα μεγέθη μόνο για να δώσει μια ιδέα του όγκου της παραγωγής ενός μεταφραστή. Άμεσες συγκρίσεις με όγκο δουλειάς κάνει μόνο σε σχέση με τους δημοσιογράφους και τους technical writers (μα ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι technical writers που έχουν τόσο μεγάλη παραγωγή;). Αλλά και πάλι μήλα και πορτοκάλια. Όχι, δεν υποτιμώ τη δουλειά του μεταφραστή. Απλώς δεν τη θεωρώ ίδια.

(2) Γράφει κι αυτός αγνοώντας τάχατες το πώς λειτουργεί η αγορά και το γεγονός ότι ο ένας στους δύο χορευτές του ταγκό της αγοράς είναι ο μεταφραστής.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι technical writers που έχουν τόσο μεγάλη παραγωγή;


Αυτοί που γράφουν χιλιάδες τεχνικά εγχειρίδια που συνοδεύουν όλες τις συσκευές, για κάθε είδους χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Ξέχασα τα εγχειρίδια (λες και δεν έχω μεταφράσει ένα τόνο από δαύτα, πάντα με το μετάφρασμα καλύτερο από το πρωτότυπο  είπε ο μετριόφρων).


----------

